# Norditropin simplexx



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Interested in getting some norditropin simplexx but it seems that it comes in 3 different options:

-5mg/1.5ml

-10mg/1.5ml

-15mg/1.5ml

is the difference just the concentration?

for the 5mg/1.5ml it says 1ml contains 3.3mg, am I right in assuming that the whole thing (1.5ml) contains 4.95mg.

As 1mg is 3iu so the whole thing has 14.85iu

hope it makes sense


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes you are correct in your calculations, the difference is only the concentration of GH in the vial, the different doses come with different colour rubber bungs


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

h901 said:


> Interested in getting some norditropin simplexx but it seems that it comes in 3 different options:
> 
> -5mg/1.5ml
> 
> ...


As.far I know 45iu ones are the least faked just thought let ya know.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice one ^

I've got the simplexx cartridge but not got the pen, is it possible just to take it using a normal needle and syringe? If so what needle is recommended

Also any idea how I can get hold of a pen?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

h901 said:


> Nice one ^
> 
> I've got the simplexx cartridge but not got the pen, is it possible just to take it using a normal needle and syringe? If so what needle is recommended
> 
> Also any idea how I can get hold of a pen?


when i used simplexx i just used a slin pin mate, i forget the math off the top of my head but it not hard to work out


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheers bud.

So I've got insulin needles 29g x 0.5" and got the 5mg/1.5ml norditropin simplexx.

What mark on the needle represents 1iu and how do I work it out?


----------

